# Hollywoodschaukel am Teich



## JunkerMaria (8. Juni 2018)

Spontaner Gedanke beim Lesen im Forum: Eine Hollywoodschaukel direkt in Teichnähe, das könnte ich mir noch sehr gut vorstellen. Vielleicht ein leichtes Modell, damit man es auch bei Bedarf woanders nutzen kann. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?


----------



## Petta (9. Juni 2018)

JunkerMaria schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?



Kaufen,aufstellen und hinsetzen undtrinken oder was Anderes


----------



## Joachim (9. Juni 2018)

Spamer fragt, Spamer antwortet mit Link. Thema geschlossen.


----------

